# Who makes the new Jeep electric fatbike in the Groundhog Day Super Bowl commercial?



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Who makes the fatty ebike for Jeep and what make of motor is it? Also isn’t it funny that the very first MTB in a Super Bowl commercial is electric! It’s almost as if ebikes were popular with the public. The producers sure seem to think fat tires and an electric motor add up to COOL.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

QuietKat - yeah, i never heard of them either; think it may be a Bafang Ultra motor.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

WoodlandHills said:


> Who makes the fatty ebike for Jeep and what make of motor is it? Also isn't it funny that the very first MTB in a Super Bowl commercial is electric! It's almost as if ebikes were popular with the public.* The producers sure seem to think fat tires and an electric motor add up to COOL*.


So did Specialized in 2017 with their Fatty Levo.

In 2019 Spec sold tons of revamped non Fatty 29er Levos.

So, these Jeep things are so 2017..........


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

https://electrek.co/2020/02/02/jeep-unveils-electric-bicycle-1-5-kw-peak-motor/

My guess is that you can also buy it on alibaba


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Harryman said:


> https://electrek.co/2020/02/02/jeep-unveils-electric-bicycle-1-5-kw-peak-motor/
> 
> My guess is that you can also buy it on alibaba


I'm not so sure; it looks like it has a short-link four-bar suspension like DW or Giant Maestro and a torque-sensing motor with a ton of torque; I think that they've actually made a decent bike. It might work against jeep when people figure out that a car with a mountain bike on a rack is a better all-terrain setup than their jeep.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

the absolute lowest bidder, that's who


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

well it has a Bafang Ultra which is pretty badass


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

127.0.0.1 said:


> the absolute lowest bidder, that's who


You mean the parts in every car ever made aren't? The same with every ship and airplane? You are pretty naive if you think they aren't.


----------



## RichardWad (Sep 24, 2019)

WoodlandHills said:


> You mean the parts in every car ever made aren't? The same with every ship and airplane? You are pretty naive if you think they aren't.


Well, that's why he said the lowest bidder...

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

hikerdave said:


> I'm not so sure; it looks like it has a short-link four-bar suspension like DW or Giant Maestro and a torque-sensing motor with a ton of torque; I think that they've actually made a decent bike. It might work against jeep when people figure out that a car with a mountain bike on a rack is a better all-terrain setup than their jeep.


The point is to take your Jeep "in", break it, then ride the bike out to get help.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

hikerdave said:


> I'm not so sure; it looks like it has a short-link four-bar suspension like DW or Giant Maestro and a torque-sensing motor with a ton of torque; I think that they've actually made a decent bike. It might work against jeep when people figure out that a car with a mountain bike on a rack is a better all-terrain setup than their jeep.


Agreed.

Certainly much more mechanically reliable.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

hikerdave said:


> I'm not so sure; it looks like it has a short-link four-bar suspension like DW or Giant Maestro and a torque-sensing motor with a ton of torque; I think that they've actually made a decent bike. It might work against jeep when people figure out that a car with a mountain bike on a rack is a better all-terrain setup than their jeep.


It's a Frey m600 with the Ultra motor.

M600 - Frey Bike

It's a toss up as to which company knows less about off road suspension capability.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Edit: Harryman beat me to it... removed info/link to alibaba to not be seen as some spammer.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

wow nailed it

JINHUA Frey POWER SCI-TECH CO., LTD.
3188, Some Second Ring Road, JinHua, CHINA

QuietKat is simply a storefront web site

We are not only electric bike factory, but also electric bike Quality Customization Solution and Service supplier to all kinds of customers oversea!
We have good R&D experiences in electric folding bikes and high-end eMTBs. Jinhua FREY Power Sci-Tech Co.,Ltd is not only an electric bike manufacturer, and we are focusing at


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

127.0.0.1 said:


> wow nailed it
> 
> JINHUA Frey POWER SCI-TECH CO., LTD.
> 3188, Some Second Ring Road, JinHua, CHINA
> ...


The QuietKat guys are hunters, they know nothing about bikes. I'm in Colorado, I know people that know them.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Can you go into detail about the negatives of the frame geometry? There are a bunch of numbers on their site, but they don’t mean anything to me. Is this terrible geometry or just not state of the art? A generation behind the times or actually unrideable?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

WoodlandHills said:


> Can you go into detail about the negatives of the frame geometry? There are a bunch of numbers on their site, but they don't mean anything to me. Is this terrible geometry or just not state of the art? A generation behind the times or actually unrideable?


It actually looks like they used the front triangle of the Frey AM and the rear from the Frey FAT, fwiw.

As far as the Chinese ebikes go, Frey is making some of the better ones and they are trying hard. The AM geometry isn't terrible, the chainstays look pretty long even for an ebike, but at least their seat and headtube angles are in the ballpark.

The problem with Chinese bike parts and bikes like this which is heavily covered in the forum elsewhere, is that they are either contract manufacturers trying to sell directly who don't know much about bikes, or are middlemen who don't know much about bikes. They copy the geometry of older bikes, or just sort of throw it all together and figure if you can ride it, it must be OK. I look at Frey's suspension linkages and see the opportunity for plenty of flex, they remind me of FS bikes from the late 90s with more travel.

There are plenty of threads on ES about Frey products.

This is their latest. I expect to see ebikes like this showing up in greater numbers as they both get better and have more distribution channels.

https://electrek.co/2019/09/16/frey-bike-electric-bicycle-cc-ex-am1000/

FF to 7:00 to see how much torque it has.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

I follow ES and all the Frey threads, but while there is a lot of knowledge about electricity there, there is not so much about bikes! And next to none about contemporary MTBs, that’s why I asked here. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

True that, it's the land of BSOs. 

The Frey ebikes are a decent value as long as you don't expect them to be equivalent to what the bike companies are making. And are fairly handy since there's little to no customer service. I'm sure the big ebike companies will start offering similar though, Pedego and the like.


----------

